

Ada Developers Academy - an intensive software developer school for women - MartinCron
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ada-developers-academy

======
shire
This is a great idea!, I live in Seattle with my Seattle and I want to get her
into programming hopefully she can be part of this. I really like this program
and I will support this.

